# Satsuma Wine???



## JKsmith (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone ever make a wine from satsumas? (a type of orange simalr to a tangerine) If so, how did it turn out? I have a bunch that are going to go bad soon if I don't do something with them rather quickly. I have searched high and low but have yet to come across a specific satsuma recipe so that begs the question, WHY??? Is it due to the high citric acid content, and if so, can't that be adjusted or modified? Jack Keller has a couple of recipes for orange wine so I will proably use that as a guideline but if I am totally wasting my time here please let me know! I was thinking about juicing them, adjusting the acid level if needed and then adding sugar etc. until I get a S.G in the 1.09-1.10 range and just giving it a go. What do you guys think? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2006)

I have been looking as well. I have a bunch of them here myself that will go bad before they are eaten along with a ton of Ruby Red Grapefruits. I have been thinking about making a Mead with the Satsuma's. I did one with Kumquats and it was very nice.


By the way, you don't live in Central do you? I was wondering if you were the Mr. Smith that gave me a ton of bottles about a year and a half ago or so. I live in Prairieville.


Smurfe


----------



## JKsmith (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Steve,
This is Kevin. I corresponded with you a week or so ago and as it turned out, we both live in the Prairieville area! Hello again! As for the satsuma wine, I think I am going to give it a shot and just see what happens. I am thinking about possibly blending it with banannas or raisins though to give it more body. What do you think?


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, Duh. Sorry about the confusion. A year and a half or so a fellow named J. Smith in Baton Rouge gave me a ton of bottles, thought this was him buy your user name.


I did a quick Google search and found this article from Winemaker Magazine. Good reading about citrus wines and if you scroll down to where the recipes start, there is a recipe for Tangerine or Satsuma Wine. Sounds interesting. Let me know what you think. If I can get my gallon jugs back I loaned to a guy to make his first batch of wine back, I might whip up a gallon batch of it.


Smurfe


----------



## Bill B (Dec 7, 2006)

Gentleman, I have made a Satsuma wine using the recipe for Tangerine by Jack Keller. The only problem I had is I forgot to add pectici enzyme although the recipe didn't call for it. I only made a 1 gal batch. and it never cleared up. had pectic haze. Didn'y taste bad though. I'd love to try it again. 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0">Bill


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2006)

I guess I should of posted the link I was reffering to






http://winemakermag.com/feature/613.html


Smurfe


----------



## smurfe (Dec 7, 2006)

Also, I forgot to add that a Satsuma is basically like a Tangerine from reading that article. Any tangerine recipe should work just fine. Bill's reply reminded me of this.


Smurfe


----------



## JKsmith (Dec 7, 2006)

Sounds great. Thanks everyone for the info. I guess it's not a mystery what I'll be doing this weekend then.


----------

